# Archivos de antenas parabolicas .ant para radio mobile



## javiers420 (Ago 14, 2015)

alguién me puedes ayudar en decirme de dónde puedo descargar estas extensiones (.ant) de antenas parabólicas para radio mobile, y que estoy haciendo un presupuesto de radio enlace con Nanobridge M5 22 ...


----------

